# Highly Motivated, Responsible and organized CPC



## Pamela Miller (Feb 8, 2012)

Pamela A. Miller, CPC
17910-3rd. St. P.O. Box 124
Beloit, Ohio 44609
 (330) 831-3215

QUALIFICATIONS:	I am dependable, well organized and willing to utilize my existing skills and learn new tasks for a challenging position.

WORK HISTORY:	American Medical Response 530 S. Main St  Akron, Ohio 44311
				330-762-8891 
				Job Title: Medicare Representative
				JAG, Acorde, Internet Insurance websites
				Follow up on denials for Medicare and Medicare HMO's, Appeals, 	
				Request refunds/recoupment's, call insurance companies to status 	
				Claims, billing of claims electronically and paper.
				Monthly reports: unfiled claims, over 90, repetitive patient accts
				December 17, 2007 to present


	Medical Financial Consultants, Corp. 885 S. Sawburg Rd., Alliance, Ohio 44601
				Job title: Radiology Coder, ICD-9 and CPT codes, billing, 	
				Phones, FoxPro and Ultra edit software
				March 18, 2005-2007
				Jerry Steele,Owner 304-481-0597

				PRC, Inc. 3333 Arlington Rd. Akron, Ohio 44312
				Job Title: Radiology Coder
Team Leader, ICD-9 and CPT codes. X-act code and Winelf  software.
June 8, 2004-December 20, 2004
Wendy Block

Atlas America, Inc.1823 St. Rt. 14 Deerfield, Oh 44411
Job title: Secretary and accounting clerk
Creating and maintaining MS excel spreadsheets to track cost on new oil wells, coding invoices,Ohio Road Fuel Taxes. MS office suite, Excel, Word, Access and AS 400.
January 2000-2004
Dan Rexroad (330) 654-4343 ext. 206

Dogwood Golf Coarse Newton Falls Rd., Diamond Oh
Duties: Snack Bar-serving golfers snacks and beverages
Stocking coolers, night cleaning and cash register.
March 1995-October 1999
John Yavorski (330) 538-2305

Austintown Ambulatory ER St Rt 46 Austintown, Oh
Duties: ER receptionist, register patients, ER Billing utilizing ICD-9 and CPT codes. Direct billings to primary insurance and secondaries. Some collection calls.
1986-1989

Pamela's Artistic Threads 17910 3rd St Beloit, Oh 44609
Owner/Operator – Computerized embroidery,communicate with customers, order products and bookkeeping (sale taxes, banking and invoicing.
1997-2002











EDUCATION:			Jackson Milton High School – graduated 1985
				MCJVS- Graphic Art- graduated 1985
				MCJVS- Medical Asst. I & II -  1986-1987
				AAPC- Certified Professional Coder-2003
				Member of the AAPC

REFERENCES:			Kathryn Watkins-Wendell
				Akron University				Director of Sponsored Programs and Research
				440-610-05969

				Jerry Steele
				304-481-0597

				Karen Hanson
				330-418-4258


----------



## malissagiles (Jun 21, 2012)

Aviacode is currently looking for a remote diagnostic radiology coder that can commit to coding a minimum of 150 charts a day (750/week).

Pay would be per chart based on experience, errors, and QA scores. 

This is for a remote coding position that can be done from your home through Aviacodes coding platform (Procoder). You must have access to your own Windows based computer with high speed internet access.

Here is some background on Aviacode:
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, ASC’s in their system via VPN or on our own coding platform called Procoder which allows our clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc to us and to then be coded on our coding platform (Procoder). After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance manager) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested please send your RESUME in a .doc format (WORD) using the subject header “Diagnostic Radiology Coder – YOUR NAME” to Kris at kris.cottrell@aviacode.com and include a short summary in the body of the email about your experience and how long you have been coding diagnostic radiology.


----------

